# Male or Female



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

*Male or Female*​
Male1132.35%Female2367.65%


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I have had my male black lab for 11 years now and am in the process of looking for a new partner for him. He has done great IMO for not being trained well as a pup

Ive had one female black lab that didnt hunt due to being greatly abused when it was under a year old. That dog ended up having a litter that we got our current hunting dog from. So I dont have much experience with female dogs.

What are the pros and cons of both?

I see that many sell their female pups for more than the males. Is this because they have the chance to have a litter of their own?

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't think there is much difference. Females go into heat every 6 months, and males pee on everything and look for "tail" all the time. Other than that, a well bred dog male or female shouldn't be much different. 
Some say females train easier, some say males are more aggressive in the field. I really don't think that is particularily true...each individual dog is different. Can't go wrong with either if bred well.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Ryan,

Verg pretty much nailed it. Both have pros/cons and stereotypes. With females the heat cycle is a definite must consider...especially if it's a house dog.

Concentrate your efforts on picking a quality litter...a well-bred dog will bring you great joy no matter the sex.

Mike


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I will vote female and get her fixed.

The last two males I have had have been sort of pains, but I really don't like them peeing on everything and everyone and the other dog everyday.

Otherwise I agree with the above posts.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Look for a breeding that you like and all the health clearances along with guarantees. Watch the parents work and if you can't get referrals of training partners to see how they ran and how they were to train and work with. After that, pick the litter you want, go to the breeder and reach in and grab a pup. If you do your research and find what you want it's almost a crack shot.


----------



## gonedoggin (Mar 20, 2008)

Well since this is an "opinion" question here's mine:

I like males in the softer breeds (Goldens, Springers) but females in Labs.

In the softer breeds, the females I've had tended to be a little "sneaky" while the males were much more honest and willing to please. In Labs, while some of my all-time favorites were male, on the whole they would often test me to see if I was still in charge.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> Concentrate your efforts on picking a quality litter...a well-bred dog will bring you great joy no matter the sex.


Honestly, I do notknow much about quality dogs. The litters I am looking at seem like they have great Sires and Dams with the background info they gave me. But all I see when I read that they are MHs and QAA and what not is simple that. I guess I don't know what all that stuff means as I do not have much experience in this field


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I have always went with female dogs just becuase they are not as hard headed as most males! :beer:


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a 4 yr old black lab male. Never had a problem with teaching him anything as some say female's learn and pick up on things better. As far as aggressiveness in the field I also haven't noticed much of a difference. To me it's all in their personality not their gender. It all depends on what suits the owner. Every gender has potential to be a great dog, :beer: but it's all in the hands of the owner/trainer.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

AKC hunt tests have titles such as the following with the types of set ups. This should help you identify the type of work that is done for a dog to receive the title.

JH: 2 separate set ups, usually one land one water each with 2 marks thrown as singles upwards of 125 yds and not a ton of cover or on the water marks, not generally areas that will encourage the dog to run the shore instead of straight in or straight out, aka cheating.

SH: 2 set ups. Double marks water and land or both with a blind retrieve outside of the marks, usually picked up last and an honor.

MH: 2 set ups. Triples or Quads with an honor and blinds run through the marks any order.

Field trial wise you have Derby, Qual, Amateur and Open.
Dog with Derby points must run under 2 years of age and have doubles wet or dry with distance of upwards of 200-300 yards. These are to identify a dogs ability to mark and show style of retrieve.

Qual is generally more technical than MH because of distance and complexity of the set up itself. If the dog takes 1st or 2nd they receive a QAA which actually isn't a title even though it's a good sign if a dog receives that notation. Most dogs that receive this are moving on or have already run in Open or Amateur stakes.

Open and Amateur are only different because the dog has to be handled by an amateur handler or pro in the Open and only amateur handlers in the amateur stakes. The titles you see come out of this are FC (10 open points with a 1st place), AFC (Amateur 15 points and a 1st).

The "N" in front of NFC and AFC come from the same stakes but on a nation wide once a year event.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I think if you chop the males balls off they are much better! Don't have to worry about all of the peeing, and dominance issues.

I would say go with a male that is fixed!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Females seem much more easy to train and have a greater desire to please. I have run females for 30 years and have no complaints.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Guys!!

I am surprised to see females at almost two to one tho most of you say it doesnt matter. I think I am going with a yellow male or black male! Pretty exciting to say the least!


----------

